# ,  / > Kenwood >  kenwood TK-760HG-1

## irka-vredina

,   ,     ,    ?????  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ALEKSEY30

,      ,     ,    ,

----------


## RA4UIR

,        ?        50,      ?

----------


## LML

> Kenwood TK-760HG-1     ? ?


 56 V4  ,  TK-760G 128  (N)E,  146-174.
    146   ,    ,     .          FM.

----------


## er1ak

,  4-     TXdata, 3-  ,       .   PTT  GND.1-  8-     . 2- 12 .

----------


## er1ak

8-           DTMF        ,   . 4-       PTT.

----------


## er1ak

( ,  )  ,   26    33 TXData,    .

----------


## er1ak

1.   160    . 2.       IC510 7-  4,7         IC9 6-  -,   .  RX-TX     BU4094    .     -            . !!

----------

LML

----------

